# Best of the inexpensive headlamps?



## Jaygnar (Dec 10, 2006)

I was wondering what the best low cost headlamp available is. I'm lookig for something with a large led main light and preferably some kind of either "low" setting or some less bright leds to provide close range illumination. Let's try to keep cost under $30 maximum but the cheaper the better. 
Reccomendations?


----------



## Roger11 (Dec 10, 2006)

River Rock is very light weight. 2-AAA as I recall. I think they were $15.

I ended up getting a Tika one watt luxeon that has filter / lens conver that slides that gives a flood for close work and good spot when need also. But it was something like $40. It covers most situations and I really needed to be able to use it close up, so I pretty much use it exclusively.

Still I am impressed with the River Rock. Very minimalist.


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 10, 2006)

2AAA river rock headlamp AKA Streamlight Enduro. Got mine here on CPF for $10. Two useful settings. best when run on alkalines or NIMH. Takes lithiums but there is no difference in light levels between low and high with full power lithium primaries. Uses direct drive for low, voltage multiplier on high. reverse clicky starts on low then high then off. very water resistant. Mine survived one hour submerged on low with no leakage. headband is almost overkill becasue it's so friggin light weight. I took the top strap off to save weight. I don't believe there is a better headlamp for the money anywhere. A+


----------



## grapplex (Dec 10, 2006)

...


----------



## Ken 222 (Dec 10, 2006)

Both of my headlamps are from Princeton Tec so they're the ones I'm familiar with. Just got an EOS. Check out this thread and see what you think.


http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=142194


Ken


----------



## jayb79 (Dec 10, 2006)

I also have two PT headlights the EOS and the Quad http://a1072.g.akamai.net/f/1072/2062/1d/gallery.rei.com/media/951726.jpg
These are among the best AAA lights around, but they are AAA lights. For a low cost AA light the garrity from wally for under $20 isn't bad https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/127394&page=1&pp=30


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Dec 11, 2006)

I have three of these: The FavourLight (Nuwai) HLX-712L. If you buy them here, it'll be a bit over $30, and it'll come with four extra battery changes (8 cells extra, 10 total). It has high, medium, low, and a flashing mode, a battery power indicator, and dead flat regulation.


----------



## TMorita (Dec 11, 2006)

My personal favorite inexpensive headlamps:

River Rock 2AAA
Dorcy 1 watt 3AAA
Ray-o-vac 3-in-1 3AAA with LED conversion

Toshi


----------



## utidcapaco (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm going to have to throw my vote in for the Princeton Tec products. I recently picked up a Quad for $20 and then an EOS for $24, both on sale at REI Outlet and REI, respectively. They are excellent so far. For my general-purpose needs (night hiking, camping, canyoneering, emergencies), the Quad's flood beam is preferable: very bright and even. The EOS has excellent throw which I'm sure will come in handy one of these days. I also got a PT Pilot (on sale for $6 here: http://tinyurl.com/y5hrhl) as an emergency backup or reading light. It's on the Quad's headband now but would probably compliment the EOS better.

Plus, it's hard to beat regulated LED, waterproof to 1 meter, and lifetime warranty.

I'd like to check out the River Rocks one day. Maybe I'll get my wife one as a gift. :laughing:


----------



## redskins38 (Dec 11, 2006)

another vote for th pt EOS. thats a great light that wont let ya down.


----------



## Windscale (Dec 11, 2006)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> I have three of these: The FavourLight (Nuwai) HLX-712L. If you buy them here, it'll be a bit over $30, and it'll come with four extra battery changes (8 cells extra, 10 total). It has high, medium, low, and a flashing mode, a battery power indicator, and dead flat regulation.


 
The favourlight 3 Watt has been one of my EDCs for about a year now. I don't think any headlamp can beat it. Running it on 123As or rechargeables is no problem at all and respectable runtimes can be achieved.

I tried to stay clear of AAAs as they don't give out sufficient power for long periods. If people don't like 123As, I would rather go for something which takes AAs instead of AAAs as AA rechargeables now go up to 2700mah.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 11, 2006)

Hard to beat the River Rock for cheap, and there's not much negative about its performance either. Beam might be too blue/violet for some, but it throws decently for a 0.5 watt and the low is useful up close. I especially like it taking 2 AAAs instead of 3.

Geoff


----------



## Jaygnar (Dec 11, 2006)

Good recomendations everyone. I'm looking into most of the options suggested. So far the river rock looks like it has a solid lead on the competition as far as most bang for the buck. Keep the suggestions coming!
Once again, you guys rock.


----------



## Northern Lights (Dec 11, 2006)

Great Value, someone accidently labeled these 1W, looks like vendor is dumping them because of the mislabeling, states it is* 3 Watt main LED, 3 smaller led for second mode*, It is DAE and he has a great reputation here and I have done a bit of business with him so I believe him.
http://www.qualitychinagoods.com/3w-3-led-headlamp-p-313.html


----------



## Roger11 (Dec 11, 2006)

Northern Lights said:


> Great Value, someone accidently labeled these 1W, looks like vendor is dumping them because of the mislabeling, states it is* 3 Watt main LED, 3 smaller led for second mode*, It is DAE and he has a great reputation here and I have done a bit of business with him so I believe him.
> http://www.qualitychinagoods.com/3w-3-led-headlamp-p-313.html



Thanks for posting this. I just went and placed an order.
-roger


----------



## jezzyp (Dec 14, 2006)

When you get your light from Dae do let me know what its like - I'm after a decent cheap headlight for my father i nlaw


----------



## Combatvet (Dec 17, 2006)

Will someone please help a CPF rookie out and point me toward the right direction to purchase the river rock headlamp.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fishx65 (Dec 17, 2006)

I have the EOS and the Dorcy 3aa. The Dorcy has only one level but I find it ideal for almost anything. Big wall of light with great throw! The one I picked up has better tint than my EOS. So as far as cheap headlamps go, I would have to say the Dorcy gets my vote. I picked mine up at Lowes for 20 bucks but I've seen it on sale for $14.99. In Michigan, I've only seen it in 2 stores, Lowes and Meijer . Craftsman makes this model and adds 3 small leds but I have not checked it out yet.


----------



## Pumaman (Dec 17, 2006)

Target is the only place you can find the river rock i believe.


----------



## ringzero (Dec 18, 2006)

Combatvet said:


> Will someone please help a CPF rookie out and point me toward the right direction to purchase the river rock headlamp...Thanks in advance.



Hey Combatvet, the RR headlamp is also sold by Streamlight as the Enduro headlamp: http://www.brightguy.com/products/Streamlight_Enduro_Headlamp_with_Luxeon_LED.php

For 15 bucks, this is a great bang-for-the-buck headlamp.


----------

